

Ask HN: Is there an ethical approach to tracking users? - DevX101

I've got an idea for an app that could provide value to the user but would require tracking their browsing history.<p>How do I do this without being a douche?
======
MichaelGagnon
Depends on your definition of ethics. * Consequentialism ethics: make sure the
benefits to users outweighs the harm to them (in your judgment) *
Deontological ethics: do the morally right thing (for some definition of
morally right) * Or pick some other ethical theory

Pragmatically, you want users and prospective users to feel that you are being
ethical (assuming they know what your app is up to). Technical people often
have a hard time putting themselves in the user's shoes (when users are non-
technical). Just pitch your idea to some non-technical friends and ask them if
your plan sounds "ethical."

------
jnorthrop
Be completely transparent with what you are doing. Let the users know how you
are tracking them and what you are going to do with that information. Even get
their consent if you want before tracking them.

If you provide enough value, and are honest with your plans, most users will
participate.

------
bdfh42
Is there an ethical reason for Tracking users? Just asking. Off hand I cant
think of one.

~~~
tfitzgerald
Depends on your definition of "tracking users". Netflix tracks your viewing
history to recommend new movies and TV shows. Amazon tracks your purchasing
and browsing history to recommend items for you to purchase.

In my opinion, neither of these is inherently unethical.

